# New House.....New HT......Yummmy!



## mayhem13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey all...congats are in order as i've just closed on my new place which includes after a fierce blood battle......a dedicated room for HT! Dimensions are 12x16x8 and includes a fireplace, projection slot from an adjoining utility room( IB friendly!) and will have full light control. 

Equipment list

Sony 3400ES AVR
Sony BD550 Blue Ray player
Sony SACD stand Alone Player
Motorola HD Cable/DVR HDMI
Mitsu HC1500 PJ
DIY mains/center/surrounds based on Zaph Waveguide TMM
NHT PRO B-20 stereo subwoofer amp driving two DIY RSS315's sealed
Projector screen....????
Two ED OV.19's for soon to be IB
Apple Airport express streaming 10,000+ digital lossless tracks
Apple iTouch Remote

Pics of the demo and construction to follow.

Almost forgot.......Sammy 50" Plasma above the Fireplace for day to day news,sports,ect.......hence the NEED for the electric screen


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a great start to a nice theater space. Let us know your budget so we can tell you what we recommend for a screen and projector. Lots of people like the Panasonic lineup for projectors.


----------

